# I could use a hand



## treemandan

I have some things lined up and need someone who has good experiance to help me a few days a week or so. Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

Aww... c'mon dano, just run an ad in the local fishwrapper and see what comes in. its fun! lol.

Well, this is what I have been putting off lately anyway.

Seriously though: I sometimes miss my younger days when I went out to the bar all the time. It may sound stupid, but it gives you an opportunity to find young people out of work, and a chance to see what they're all about before having to deal with them on the job.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Aww... c'mon dano, just run an ad in the local fishwrapper and see what comes in. its fun! lol.
> 
> Well, this is what I have been putting off lately anyway.
> 
> Seriously though: I sometimes miss my younger days when I went out to the bar all the time. It may sound stupid, but it gives you an opportunity to find young people out of work, and a chance to see what they're all about before having to deal with them on the job.



I couldn't cope if I did that.


----------



## NCTREE

I,m in the same boat, I could use some help myself. All winter I hardly had work but had help if I needed it. Now that work has picked up I have no help.


----------



## NCTREE

I put an add on craigslist...big mistake! Every retard this side of the susquehanna was calling me. Deleted that real quick.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I put an add on craigslist...big mistake! Every retard this side of the susquehanna was calling me. Deleted that real quick.



That's and easy fix, just put " no retards" in the ad. I guess then the phone wouldn't ring at all?


----------



## kentuckyblue

i wonder what it takes to get in to logging im to old to start now just hope you dont treat your guys the way they do on the logging shows.good luck


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I couldn't cope if I did that.



Whats that? the bar or the help wanted add? lol.

Oh god... wish me luck, I just placed a help wanted add. 

I have learned to at least head it with my business name, as to not get the same old unemployable dirtballs calling year after year.

You gotta love it when the add says "must be experienced", and the first thing they say is "well i never worked for a tree service, but I have been cutting wood with my dad since blahh, blahh, blahh".


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Whats that? the bar or the help wanted add? lol.
> 
> Oh god... wish me luck, I just placed a help wanted add.
> 
> I have learned to at least head it with my business name, as to not get the same old unemployable dirtballs calling year after year.
> 
> You gotta love it when the add says "must be experienced", and the first thing they say is "well i never worked for a tree service, but I have been cutting wood with my dad since blahh, blahh, blahh".



Yes it should be a law that you have to put your name in the ad. I like to know who I am talking to. Around here it all the same: tree climber wanted but no name. How do I know if its somebody I don't want to talk to either. 
I contacted this one company who didn't put thier name in the ad. I don't think they will pay me what I want or put up with my prima donna attitude. I don't know though. I went in for a quick interview, I don't feel the need to tell them were I have worked before. The first thing they said was that they were sorry for being vague and all but they get alot of drunks and druggies. I just told them how I feel about the whole thing and was looking for very good money. They have not called me back. I think they would rather have some poor drunk who will do whatever they tell him for 17 bucks an hour for 6 days a week . I don't know though, it might turn out to be something worth while but I wasn't born with this negative attitude either and if you expect me to break every ball I have for barely over poverty level I guess I had better be drunk.
We will see. We left as we were going to set up a trial day to let them see what I have got but I haven't gotten a call back. They did tell me that they had a few crews armed with buckets but no real climber. 
I am about ready to throw in the towel anyway. The one job I looked at today I was beaten by almost 300. It was by this guy:






I had done work for the lady before. I am sure she has the impression we are all overpaid anyway... except for her.
So Stanley Pupek is going to do the job. I know he has new trucks and don't pay any of the drunks more than 15 bucks an hour. He don't want anybody worth more anyway, that would throw off his pricing.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

*Lmfao*

I had all but forgot about The Crayon Hack!!!


----------



## ClimbinArbor

with his lanyard that looks suspiciously like pee or the instrument that produces it!


----------



## treemandan

ClimbinArbor said:


> I had all but forgot about The Crayon Hack!!!



yeah his " top climber" gets like 14 bucks an hour, if that, so i understand where the money came from for the new truck. I asked the guy for a job years ago ( I didn't know any better) and he pratically laughed in my face. I realize now he was not interested in someone who actually gives a crap.


----------



## fishercat

*not sure if it helps but....................*

I'm heading down to Knoxville Tn in a week or so,it would be nice to get out of the drivers seat along the way.If anyone needs a hand let me know so I know whether to bring the climbing gear.I can run ropes too.

I can travel a couple different ways but I prefer to go I-84 west to I-81 south.Make it worth my while and I might go through Jersey. 

860-916-3290 Steve


----------



## Phillies93

You sure you were beaten out by the guy on the ladder or could it have been a fellow named Rick


----------



## tree MDS

*Doing some interviews today....*

Do you guys think its snobbish of me to not want to hire a kid (29) because his teeth are rotting out... I mean he's got no real exp. but seems alright otherwise. I just have a hard time not looking at the grill (especially that real brown one).

I'm not even kidding! I wanna know what you guys think??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Do you guys think its snobbish of me to not want to hire a kid (29) because his teeth are rotting out... I mean he's got no real exp. but seems alright otherwise. I just have a hard time not looking at the grill (especially that real brown one).
> 
> I'm not even kidding! I wanna know what you guys think??



It's your company image and a toofless wonder boy ain't gonna help it. Methhead?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> It's your company image and a toofless wonder boy ain't gonna help it. Methhead?



Lol. No, I dont think he was a methhead.. just a bit simple or whatever you wanna call it. I hear you with the image though. I feel bad for the kid, but who wants your customer looking at that grill while you're up in the tree!

I just hired one with the CDL. Seems alright, some exp. - we shall see. Try him out latter in the week and maybe saturday (for my neighbor's job, lol).


----------



## treemandan

You could get him some of that Wild Bill's Jerky- Ya don't need teef to enjoy beef!
No, don't hire him. I freaked out on a guy cause he looked like crap and smelled like a drunk. It just was to dam irritating.
Plus no experiance? What you have there is a zombie ,bro, you would be doing him and the world a favour if you blew his head off. Yeah, you up there and him down there and the client walks out...


----------



## treemandan

I would say if you met the guy, had words, and if something strikes you as bothersome then don't wait til it really gets under your skin. Hey, its your world right? 
Its probably not just the teeth, its his whole persona which amplifies the teeth. It happens. Some people just irritate people. You may come across someone with bad teeth who doesn't irritate you at all. That guy's persona would negate his bad teeth.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> It's your company image and a toofless wonder boy ain't gonna help it. Methhead?



You should see this wuss bag I picked instead... WTF is wrong with me?? maybe I should pay someone else to interview these losers. I know I suck at it. I always want to just grab one or two right off the bat so I dont have to meet anymore of em! lol.

This guy though.. talk about lazy, and wimpy too! My buddy Dennis was calling him "one limb jim" (talk about a classic) by the end of the day. He just sort of ignored it. lol. I really should have seen this coming as soon as I layed eyes on the 80's S-10 blazer with the gaping rot holes in it. you really can tell alot by a persons ride (sometimes).


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You should see this wuss bag I picked instead... WTF is wrong with me?? maybe I should pay someone else to interview these losers. I know I suck at it. I always want to just grab one or two right off the bat so I dont have to meet anymore of em! lol.
> 
> This guy though.. talk about lazy, and wimpy too! My buddy Dennis was calling him "one limb jim" (talk about a classic) by the end of the day. He just sort of ignored it. lol. I really should have seen this coming as soon as I layed eyes on the 80's S-10 blazer with the gaping rot holes in it. you really can tell alot by a persons ride (sometimes).



Jeez dude, rotten teeth, rotten truck, sounds like I should bring my rotten attitude up there and ....
Like I said before was that you just can't expect normal people to do this work.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

tree MDS said:


> You should see this wuss bag I picked instead... WTF is wrong with me?? maybe I should pay someone else to interview these losers. I know I suck at it. I always want to just grab one or two right off the bat so I dont have to meet anymore of em! lol.
> 
> This guy though.. talk about lazy, and wimpy too! My buddy Dennis was calling him "one limb jim" (talk about a classic) by the end of the day. He just sort of ignored it. lol. I really should have seen this coming as soon as I layed eyes on the 80's S-10 blazer with the gaping rot holes in it. you really can tell alot by a persons ride (sometimes).



LMFAO!

MDS are you sure your not running ads in the local Special Needs papers?

New employees need only do what their told and keep their mouths shut for one day. Then you never see them again, or they normally make a decent hand. Maybe you should try telling them that in the interviews. Course if you dont run a lean mean tree cleaning machine, the lazy ones could slip by...


----------



## Wishie22

tree MDS said:


> you really can tell alot by a persons ride (sometimes).



So if some kid shows up with a sticker on his new hat, new kick, etc. and drives a BMW with some gleaming MoMo's he should be a hard worker....Sorry but a daily vehicle is a machine that need to work not a silver spoon that hangs on a shelf. 

Chainsaws should be shinny and new looking since they are worked so hard. Yes I clean them and they look good, but you can tell they are worked.

Look at yourself in the mirror and look for the characteristics that signal what a worker should look like. Compare that to other hard workers you know. Next time take a good look from head to toe(boots), appearance, hands, etc.


----------



## mattfr12

dan what was your zip code again. i could possibly help am very experienced in rigging and have been climbing for 5 years. i could also use alot of help. but if your intersted i could possibly help you on the weekends or something. i got 3 full time guys that might be interested in making a couple bucks in thier spare time also. thier good grunts.


----------



## D&B Mack

I have been looking for some weekend part time work if anyone needs the help in southeastern pa. PM me if needed. Can't climb, and not an arborist, but have been in the construction industry all my life and good with a saw. Also have all my own gear. And I have all my teeth...


----------



## donthraen

tree MDS said:


> Do you guys think its snobbish of me to not want to hire a kid (29) because his teeth are rotting out... I mean he's got no real exp. but seems alright otherwise. I just have a hard time not looking at the grill (especially that real brown one).
> 
> I'm not even kidding! I wanna know what you guys think??



you think he mite be doing crack or something like that I wouldn't hire him


----------



## donthraen

treemandan said:


> Jeez dude, rotten teeth, rotten truck, sounds like I should bring my rotten attitude up there and ....
> Like I said before was that you just can't expect normal people to do this work.



whats normal about this job I'm not crazy Im insane too much time in the trees


----------



## NCTREE

donthraen said:


> whats normal about this job I'm not crazy Im insane too much time in the trees



if thats the case then everyone who works for a living is insane


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> if thats the case then everyone who works for a living is insane



I agree!


----------



## tree MDS

donthraen said:


> you think he mite be doing crack or something like that I wouldn't hire him



I ended passing on that one. Got me this little Puertorican kid thats a tank, and working out sweet so far... then there is "one limb Jim". thats another story right there. I just keep cracking the whip on old Jim.. its a constant battle really.


----------



## donthraen

tree MDS said:


> I ended passing on that one. Got me this little Puertorican kid thats a tank, and working out sweet so far... then there is "one limb Jim". thats another story right there. I just keep cracking the whip on old Jim.. its a constant battle really.



y keep him around if you gotta keep on him my brother is out of work cause his boss is selling out (he had a triple bypass) but he didn't deal with anyone he had to keep on to do the work it just didn't get the job dun time is money isn't their any good workers anymore or just that hard to find


----------

